# أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
أنا عضو جديد من الجزائر و لا أريد الا أن أطرح عليكم بعض الأسئلة البسيطة و أرجو أن تجيبوني ببساطة دون لف و دوران.
السؤال الأول:

في نظركم كم أنزل الله من انجيل على يسوع المسيح كما تسمونه؟

السؤال الثاني:
بعد اجابتكم على هذا السؤال
ملاحظة 
كما تعلمون: أخوكم جزائري لا يفهم اللهجة المشرقية جيدا لذا أود الاجابة بالعربية الفصحى و شكرا

كما أتمنى من كل قلبي عدم التعرض للاسلام بالتجريح خلال النقاش و شكرا


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

*اهلا ومرحبا بك برغم اسمك الذى يدل على وحشية الاسلام والذى سنعتبره مجرد هفوة وقعت فيها حتى يثبت العكس.

اجابة سؤالك هى انه من وجهة نظرنا نحن لا نؤمن ان الله انزل اى اناجيل على يسوع المسيح لانه اولا نحن لا نؤمن بالتنزيل وثانيا لا نؤمن ان المسيح مجرد نبى كبقية الانبياء.*


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

تمت الاجابة
ملاحظة 
اسمي لا يعني الوحشية التي تعتقد يا حبيبي

السؤال الثاني
كيف يعقل أن المسيحيين قبل أقل من قرن و هم يعتقدون أن المسيح عيسى(يسوع المسيح) قد صلب و قتل على يد اليهود ثم يأتي البابا الآن ليبرأهم من دمه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! هل معقول أن عقيدة مسيحيي ألفي عام ذهبت سدى مع هذه التبرئة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا على البداية الطيبة من طرفكم


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

*بابا الفاتيكان برأ اليهود اللى عايشين حاليا من دم المسيح وليس اليهود الذين حرضوا الرومان على صلب المسيح*


----------



## الحياه (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


 اخ ( christian ) المشارك الجديد قال ( كما أتمنى من كل قلبي عدم التعرض للاسلام بالتجريح خلال النقاش 

 و شكرا )

  وانت قلت : ( وحشية الاسلام )

 ارجوا ان تجيب مره اخرى و تحترم رغبات السائلين يا مشرف يا محترم .....


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



الحياه قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> اخ ( christian ) المشارك الجديد قال ( كما أتمنى من كل قلبي عدم التعرض للاسلام بالتجريح خلال النقاش
> ...



*اعذرنى عزيزى لكن اول ما يرد ببال من يقرأ هذا الاسم هو ان صاحبه يؤمن بدين وحشى عنصرى يصف الناس بالشرك ويدعو لتدميرهم فالخطأ ليس من جهتى وانما من جهته لانه اختار هذا الاسم ليعبر عنه كمسلم.*


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

السؤال الثالث بالمناسبة:

حسب اعتقادكم..أن عيسى( يسوع المسيح) اله و ابن اله أليس كذلك؟
اذن كيف يعقل أن الها يصلب بوحشية و أبوه ينظر اليه
هل يعني هذا عدم قدرة الله على دفع خطر عن ابنه!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أو بالأحرى كيف يصلب اله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



دمار المشركين قال:


> السؤال الثالث بالمناسبة:
> 
> حسب اعتقادكم..أن عيسى( يسوع المسيح) اله و ابن اله أليس كذلك؟
> اذن كيف يعقل أن الها يصلب بوحشية و أبوه ينظر اليه
> ...



*صدقت فى قولك اننا نؤمن ان السيد المسيح هو الله وهو ابن الله
ونحن نؤمن ايضا ان السيد المسيح تجسد لكى يفدينا يعنى غرض التجسد الرئيسى هو الفداء وبالتالى ليس من الحكمة ولا المنطق ان ينقذ نفسه من الصلب لان ذلك مخالف لارادته*


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

اقتباسا لمشاركتك يا حبيبيChristian Knight 
"اعذرنى عزيزى لكن اول ما يرد ببال من يقرأ هذا الاسم هو ان صاحبه يؤمن بدين وحشى عنصرى يصف الناس بالشرك ويدعو لتدميرهم فالخطأ ليس من جهتى وانما من جهته لانه اختار هذا الاسم ليعبر عنه كمسلم"
أقول لك أن الاسلام من السلام لذا لا وحشية في الاسلام و سنتناول هذا الموضوع قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## الحياه (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​


 لان استمع الى ردهم الذى لايدخل العقل .............


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

لم أفهم هذه العبارة جيدا
"ونحن نؤمن ايضا ان السيد المسيح تجسد لكى يفدينا يعنى غرض التجسد الرئيسى هو الفداء وبالتالى ليس من الحكمة ولا المنطق ان ينقذ نفسه من الصلب لان ذلك مخالف لارادته "
أرجو اعادة صياغتها بأكثر تفصيل و شكرا مع اعتذاري


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



الحياه قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> 
> لان استمع الى ردهم الذى لايدخل العقل .............



*يا حياة احترم نفسك واحفظ لسانك ولو تعتقد ان ردودنا تخالف العقل فلا تحاورنا, فنحن عاملناك بكل احترام وردينا على اسئلتك فى كل المواضيع وفى كل مرة تكابر وتعاند وتسب وتتهمنا بالهروب, فهل هذه هى اخلاق قدوتك محمد؟؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



دمار المشركين قال:


> لم أفهم هذه العبارة جيدا
> "ونحن نؤمن ايضا ان السيد المسيح تجسد لكى يفدينا يعنى غرض التجسد الرئيسى هو الفداء وبالتالى ليس من الحكمة ولا المنطق ان ينقذ نفسه من الصلب لان ذلك مخالف لارادته "
> أرجو اعادة صياغتها بأكثر تفصيل و شكرا مع اعتذاري



*الفداء هو ما قام به المسيح على الصليب وهو الغاية من الصلب
يعنى باختصار المسيح لم يخلص نفسه من الصلب لان ذلك مخالف لارادته وليس لانه فوق لقدرته*


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

ألا تلاحظ معي يا عزيزي أن هذه العبارة "يعنى باختصار المسيح لم يخلص نفسه من الصلب لان ذلك مخالف لارادته وليس لانه فوق لقدرته " غير منطقية نوعا ما....يعني أنه كان قادرا على تخليص نفسه من الصلب و مع ذلك لم يفعل؟!!...أم أنه اختار نفسه فداء--و لو كان الها لكان قادرا على ايجاد حل أفضل من جعل نفسه فداءا-- أليس كذلك
" و نحن المسلمون لا نعتقد بأنه صلب.. و انما أوقع الله الشبه على يهودي آخر فصلب بدل عيسى عليه السلام....أما عيسى فقد رفعه الله اليه مكرما معززا--هذا هو اعتقادنا ألديك عارض عليه


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

*الى العقلاء الذين يدعون ان هناك طريقة اخرى للفداء تتفق مع عدالة الله ومحبته فليتفضلوا ويخبرونا بها اما الاعتراض لمجرد الاعتراض فهو لن يؤدى بهم لشىء*


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



دمار المشركين قال:


> " و نحن المسلمون لا نعتقد بأنه صلب.. و انما أوقع الله الشبه على يهودي آخر فصلب بدل عيسى عليه السلام....أما عيسى فقد رفعه الله اليه مكرما معززا--هذا هو اعتقادنا ألديك عارض عليه



*هذا اعتقادك الشخصى عزيزى لان القران لم يقل سوى سوى (وما صلبوه وما قتلوه وانما شبه لهم) وتلك العبارة فسرها علماء المسلمين بعشرات الطرق منها ما يخالف العقيدة المسيحية ومنها ما يوافقها لكن فى النهاية كلها اجتهادات لان العبارة لم تذكر لا يهوذا ولا رجل يهودى ولا يحزنون.

وعارضى عليه هو اننى لن اترك النصوص الصريحة المنطقية للكتاب المقدس التى تقول بعقيدة الفداء واصدق كتاب جاء بعد المسيح ب600سنة ولم ير كاتبه المسيح اصلا ليقول ان كان قد صلب ام لا
*


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

ردا على قولك
"الى العقلاء الذين يدعون ان هناك طريقة اخرى للفداء تتفق مع عدالة الله ومحبته فليتفضلوا ويخبرونا بها اما الاعتراض لمجرد الاعتراض فهو لن يؤدى بهم لشىء "
أقول لك نحن لسنا آلهة حتى يمكن أن نجد طريقة أخرى
و المفروض أن الاله قادر على كل شيء و ليست لعلمه حدود....ألا توافقني الرأي؟
أم أن الاله محدود العلم أيضا في اعتقادكم؟


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



دمار المشركين قال:


> ردا على قولك
> "الى العقلاء الذين يدعون ان هناك طريقة اخرى للفداء تتفق مع عدالة الله ومحبته فليتفضلوا ويخبرونا بها اما الاعتراض لمجرد الاعتراض فهو لن يؤدى بهم لشىء "
> أقول لك نحن لسنا آلهة حتى يمكن أن نجد طريقة أخرى
> و المفروض أن الاله قادر على كل شيء و ليست لعلمه حدود....ألا توافقني الرأي؟
> أم أن الاله محدود العلم أيضا في اعتقادكم؟



*الله قادر على كل شىء بالفعل لكن الله لا يتصرف بحسب قدرته فقط لانه لو كان يتصرف بحسب قدرته فقط لمنعنا من ان نخطىء ولاجبرنا كلنا ان نكون على دين الحق لكن ذلك يخالف عدالته التى تعطى الانسان الحرية فى افعاله ومعتقداته.

اذا فالله يتصرف اولا بحسب ما يتفق مع عدالته ومحبته وحكمته وقد جاء الفداء موافقا لعدالة الله لانه عن طريقه تم دفع كفارة الخطية على الصليب وموافقا لمحبة الله لانه عن طريقه فدى الله البشرية بنفسه.*


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

لا ألومك في قول"وعارضى عليه هو اننى لن اترك النصوص الصريحة المنطقية للكتاب المقدس التى تقول بعقيدة الفداء واصدق كتاب جاء بعد المسيح ب600سنة ولم ير كاتبه المسيح اصلا ليقول ان كان قد صلب ام لا"
فلديك عقيدتك كما لدي عقيدتي التي تقول أن كاتب القرآن ليس محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و انما هو منزل من عند الله عزوجل
و أما قولك أن محمدا لم ير المسيح فهذا خاطىء في عقيدتنا لأنه رآه في حادثة الاسراء و المعراج-آمل أنك تعرفها-
و أعرف أنك ستقول لي --و ما دخلي بعقيدتكم الضالة-
و لكن أنصحك بقراءة البرهان البسيط التالي قبل أن تقول بضلال ديننا:
لدينا آية في القرآن الكريم تقول"هزمت الروم في أدنى الأرض و هم من بعد غلبهم سيغلبون" ( هزمت -مبني للمجهول-)
-الدليل الأول هو موعد انزال الخبر : فبعد هزيمة الروم مباشرة في منطقة البحر الميت أمام الفرس نزلت الآية مخبرة المسلمين في مكة (و المسافة يومئذ لا تقل عن مسيرة شهرين)
-الدليل الثاني هو في -أدنى الأرض- و فعلا تبين مؤخرا أن البحر الميت أخفض منطقة في المرة الأرضية!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
-الدليل الثالث هو في - و من بعد غلبهم سيغلبون- و فعلا بعد 7 سنوات فقط مني الفرس بهزيمة نكراء على يد الروم...يا سبحانك ربي
وهذه مجرد أمثلة عن الاعجاز في القرآن أطلب منك دحضها أو الاتيان بمثلها في كتابكم المقدس


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



دمار المشركين قال:


> لا ألومك في قول"وعارضى عليه هو اننى لن اترك النصوص الصريحة المنطقية للكتاب المقدس التى تقول بعقيدة الفداء واصدق كتاب جاء بعد المسيح ب600سنة ولم ير كاتبه المسيح اصلا ليقول ان كان قد صلب ام لا"
> فلديك عقيدتك كما لدي عقيدتي التي تقول أن كاتب القرآن ليس محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و انما هو منزل من عند الله عزوجل
> و أما قولك أن محمدا لم ير المسيح فهذا خاطىء في عقيدتنا لأنه رآه في حادثة الاسراء و المعراج-آمل أنك تعرفها-
> و أعرف أنك ستقول لي --و ما دخلي بعقيدتكم الضالة-
> ...



*عزيزى هذه ليست نبوة وانما خدعة لان هذه العبارة تفيد معنيين فان اعتبرتها هزمت بفتح الهاء والزين فسيكون معناها ان الروم انتصروا
وان اعتبرتها هزمت بضم الهاء وكسر الزين فستفيد ان الروم انهزموا

وطبعا كما هو معروف ان التشكيل اضيف للقران بعد المعركة بسنين طويلة.
كما ان المعركة حدثت بالقدس وليس بالبحر الميت والقدس ليست اخفض الارض.

هل أدنى لغوياً تعني أخفض؟



لا نجد في المعاجم العربية أي أشارة الى أن أدنى تعني أخفض. وتفضل أنت بنفسك أبحث عن كلمة أدنى في المعاجم العربية. 

مثال: أنظر لسان العرب سترى بأن الكلمة لا تستعمل للخفض.



في القرآن نجد بأن كلمة أدنى تستعمل كأقرب أو أخس أو أرخاء أو دنيوي أو أقل. أدنى باللون الأحمر، معناها باللون الأخضر.



البقرة 16 قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ     أخس

النساء 3 وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تُقْسِطُوا فِي الْيَتَامَى فَانْكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ مَثْنَى وَثُلَاثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلَّا تَعُولُوا  أقرب

المائدة 108 ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِالشَّهَادَةِ عَلَى وَجْهِهَا  أقرب

الأحزاب 51 ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَنْ تَقَرَّ أَعْيُنُهُنَّ   أقرب

الأحزاب 59 يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُلْ لِأَزْوَاجِكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ وَنِسَاءِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ جَلَابِيبِهِنَّ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَنْ يُعْرَفْنَ فَلَا يُؤْذَيْنَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا  المحيط  أرخاء ، الوسيط   أقرب

النجم 9  فَكَانَ قَابَ قَوْسَيْنِ أَوْ أَدْنَى   أقرب

المجادلة 7 أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ مَا يَكُونُ مِنْ نَجْوَى ثَلَاثَةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ رَابِعُهُمْ وَلَا خَمْسَةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ سَادِسُهُمْ وَلَا أَدْنَى مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَلَا أَكْثَرَ   أقل

المزمل 20 إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ تَقُومُ أَدْنَى مِنْ ثُلُثَيِ اللَّيْلِ وَنِصْفَهُ وَثُلُثَهُ    أقل أو أقرب

البقرة 282  وأدنى اَلَّا تَرْتَابُوا   أقرب

الأعراف 169 فَخَلَفَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ خَلْفٌ وَرِثُوا الْكِتَابَ يَأْخُذُونَ عَرَضَ هَذَا الْأَدْنَى    الأخس

السجدة 21 وَلَنُذِيقَنَّهُمْ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ الْأَدْنَى دُونَ الْعَذَابِ الْأَكْبَرِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ   الدنيوي

الأنسان 14 وَدَانِيَةً عَلَيْهِمْ ظِلَالُهَا    قريبة

الحاقة 23 قُطُوفُهَا دَانِيَةٌ    قريبة

الأنعام 99 وَمِنَ النَّخْلِ مِنْ طَلْعِهَا قِنْوَانٌ دَانِيَةٌ    قريبة

النجم 8 ثُمَّ دَنَا فَتَدَلَّى   اقترب



والقرآن لا يجد معضلة في أستعمال أخفض بمعنى الخفض. من غير أن يتشابه علينا أو يتركنا للشك.



الحجر 88 وَاخْفِضْ جَنَاحَكَ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ

الإسراء 24 وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ

الشعراء 215 وَاخْفِضْ جَنَاحَكَ لِمَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ

الواقعة 3 خَافِضَةٌ رَافِعَةٌ



وفي الأية الأخيرة نجد بأن القرآن يستعمل خافضة بعكس رافعة. ولا نجده يقول دانية رافعة.



أعتراضات المسلمين: 


كتب الينا مسلم يقول:

على ذكر أدنا لما لم تسرد تفسير معجم الغنى ولا سهى عنكم هذا ولا أه صحيح لم يستهويكم  تفسيره لمعنى كلمه أدنا وهى :

أَدْنَى - ج: أَدْنَوْنَ. مؤ: دُنْيَا. ج: دُنىً. [د ن و]. 1."خُذْ مِنْهُ أَدْنَى قَدْرٍ مِنَ الْمَالِ" : أَقَلَّ، أَبْسَطَ شَيْءٍ. 2."طَافَ ابْنُ بَطُّوطَةَ العَالَمَ مِنْ أَدْنَاهُ إلى أَقْصَاهُ" : مِنْ أَقْرَبِ مَكَانٍ إلى مَا هُوَ أَبْعَدُ. 3. "أَنَا الْمُوَقِّعُ أَدْنَاهُ" : أَسْفَلَهُ. 4."أَدْنَى مِنْ حَبْلِ الوَرِيدِ". (مثل) : قَرِيبٌ جِدّاً، وَشِيكٌ. 5. "الحَدُّ الأَدْنَى" : أَصْغَرُ كَمِّيَّةٍ. 6. "بُلْدَانُ الشَّرْقِ الأدْنَى" (جغ) : مِنْطَقَةٌ تَضُمُّ البُلْدَانَ الْمُطِلَّةَ عَلَى الحَوْضِ الشَّرْقِيِّ مِنَ البَحْرِ الْمُتَوَسِّطِ. 

ولكن الباين أنكم تؤمنون ببعض وتكفرون ببعض.

معجم الغني من تأليف الدكتور عبد الغني أبو العزم من مواليد 1941 أي أن هذا المعجم هو معجم حديث. بينما لا نجد باقي المعاجم القديمة كلسان العرب، والقاموس المحيط تورد مثل هذا المعنى لكلمة أدنى. هذا يدلل على أن أدنى بمعنى أخفض هو معنى معاصر وليس معنى قديم. أو يجب علينا أن نتهم مؤلفي هذه المعاجم بأنهم لم يكونوا على علم كاف بمعاني الكلمات، وهذا سيدخلنا بالطبع في أشكالية هل هذه المعاجم ذات مصداقية أم لا.



بالنسبة لنبوات الكتاب المقدس فراجع الموضوع التالى:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21860*


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

ردا على قولك
"الله قادر على كل شىء بالفعل لكن الله لا يتصرف بحسب قدرته فقط لانه لو كان يتصرف بحسب قدرته فقط لمنعنا من ان نخطىء ولاجبرنا كلنا ان نكون على دين الحق لكن ذلك يخالف عدالته التى تعطى الانسان الحرية فى افعاله ومعتقداته."
آوافقك الرأي في ذلك فالله يتصرف حسب ارادته أيضا.....و لكن الغير منطقي في الأمر أن يتعدى ذلك الى أن يسمح الله بصلب ابنه فداءا؟؟
و لتسهيل فهم قصدي أطرح لك مثالا بسيطا: لو كنت أنت أبا لديك ابن...-بالطبع حتى أنت لديك قدرة و لو أنها محدودة- هل تسمح لك ارادتك بصلب ابنك مع أن انقاذه متوفر في حدود قدرتك؟
أرجو ان لا تجيبني بنعم
ملاحظة بسيطة: هذه هي آخر مشاركة مسموح لي بها لهذا اليوم لذا أرجو أن لا تسيء فهمي ان لم أرد عليك خلال 24 ساعة القادمة...الا اذا كنت تستطيع اضافة عدد مشاركات جديدة في رصيدي لهذا اليوم فهذا ما أتمناه


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



دمار المشركين قال:


> ردا على قولك
> "الله قادر على كل شىء بالفعل لكن الله لا يتصرف بحسب قدرته فقط لانه لو كان يتصرف بحسب قدرته فقط لمنعنا من ان نخطىء ولاجبرنا كلنا ان نكون على دين الحق لكن ذلك يخالف عدالته التى تعطى الانسان الحرية فى افعاله ومعتقداته."
> آوافقك الرأي في ذلك فالله يتصرف حسب ارادته أيضا.....و لكن الغير منطقي في الأمر أن يتعدى ذلك الى أن يسمح الله بصلب ابنه فداءا؟؟
> و لتسهيل فهم قصدي أطرح لك مثالا بسيطا: لو كنت أنت أبا لديك ابن...-بالطبع حتى أنت لديك قدرة و لو أنها محدودة- هل تسمح لك ارادتك بصلب ابنك مع أن انقاذه متوفر في حدود قدرتك؟
> ...



*الاجابة لا هى نعم ولا هى لا لان مثالك خاطىء عزيزى لان العلاقة بين الاب والمسيح ليست كالعلاقة بين الاب البشرى وابنه ومن فضلك لا تضرب امثلة فى العقيدة المسيحية لانك لا تفهمها وضع مداخلاتك فى صورة اسئلة لانك السائل ونحن المجيبين وليس العكس

اكمل الحوار وقتما شئت فهذا منتدى وليس غرفة شات*


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

ردا على قولك"التشكيل"
أقول لك رغم أن التشكيل ظهر بعد زمن الا أن المسلمين كانوا على بلاغة كبيرة آنذاك اضافة الى أنهم كانوا جماعة يستمعون الى الآية لذلك لو كان الأمر خدعة كما تقول لاختلفوا في التشكيل فيما بعد
 و ردا على قولك"جرت المعركة في القدس"
أقول لك اكتب عبارة" معركة الروم و الفرس " في google و اطلع على النتائج و تعال نتناقش
و ردا على قولك"أدنى"
أقول لك أن هذه الكلمة تعني "أخفض" بشكل واضح في معظم المعاني العربية
أعتذر ان ظهر هذا الرد رغم اعتقادي بأن أقصى حد مشاركات 9 في اليوم


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

ردا على قولك
"الاجابة لا هى نعم ولا هى لا لان مثالك خاطىء عزيزى لان العلاقة بين الاب والمسيح ليست كالعلاقة بين الاب البشرى وابنه"
اسمح لي يا حبيبي أن أسألك اذن عن طبيعة العلاقة بين الأب و المسيح


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



دمار المشركين قال:


> ردا على قولك
> "الاجابة لا هى نعم ولا هى لا لان مثالك خاطىء عزيزى لان العلاقة بين الاب والمسيح ليست كالعلاقة بين الاب البشرى وابنه"
> اسمح لي يا حبيبي أن أسألك اذن عن طبيعة العلاقة بين الأب و المسيح



*هى علاقة وحدة جوهرية فالاب والمسيح واحد وليسا كائنين متمايزين عن بعضهما.*


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



دمار المشركين قال:


> ردا على قولك"التشكيل"
> أقول لك رغم أن التشكيل ظهر بعد زمن الا أن المسلمين كانوا على بلاغة كبيرة آنذاك اضافة الى أنهم كانوا جماعة يستمعون الى الآية لذلك لو كان الأمر خدعة كما تقول لاختلفوا في التشكيل فيما بعد



*ومن قال ان المسلمين لم يختلفوا بالفعل حول القران الى حد القتال؟
لو عاوز تتناقش بالموضوع ده فافتحه بمنتدى الحوار الاسلامى وليس هنا*


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

رد على :
"ومن قال ان المسلمين لم يختلفوا بالفعل حول القران الى حد القتال؟"

هل لك دليل؟...مثلا؟؟؟؟

رد على:
"هى علاقة وحدة جوهرية فالاب والمسيح واحد وليسا كائنين متمايزين عن بعضهما."

بالله عليك يا أخي أفهمني: هل تريد أن تقول أن الله و المسيح واحد؟ 2=1 !!!!!!! بدأت أحس أنني أمام شيء بعيد عن المنطق ... أريد شيئا أقرب للمنطق لو سمحت


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



دمار المشركين قال:


> رد على :
> "ومن قال ان المسلمين لم يختلفوا بالفعل حول القران الى حد القتال؟"
> 
> هل لك دليل؟...مثلا؟؟؟؟
> ...



*قبل ان تحكم ان كان الكلام بعيد او قريب من المنطق فافهمه اولا ثم احكم عليه,.......

نحن نؤمن ان الله واحد وان له ثلاثة اقانيم......

الآب هو الذات الالهية
الابن هو الكلمة اى العقل الالهى وهو السيد المسيح
الروح القدس وهو روح الله

وفى النهاية الله واحد مثلما انت انسان لك ذات وعقل وروح وفى نفس الوقت انت شخص واحد وليس ثلاثة.

بالنسبة لموضوع القران فنعم لدى دليل على كلامى

عن انس بن مالك قال: اختلفوا في القران . . .  حتى اقتتل الغلمان والمعلمون ، فبلغ ذلك عثمان بن عفان فقال: عندي تكذبون به وتلحنون فيه،000يا أصحاب محمد كتاب فضائل القرآن باب جمع القرآن (8/626) ح 4987. 

ويا ريت لو تريد استكمال هذا الموضوع ان تفتحه بمنتدى الحوار الاسلامى لان هذا قسم المسيحيات.*


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

أرى أنك تغاضيت عن الرد بما يخص مكان معركة الروم و الفرس
و ما يخص معنى كلمة "أدنى" أرجو أن تكون قد وافقتني الرأي-و لا عيب في ذلك-


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



دمار المشركين قال:


> أرى أنك تغاضيت عن الرد بما يخص مكان معركة الروم و الفرس
> و ما يخص معنى كلمة "أدنى" أرجو أن تكون قد وافقتني الرأي-و لا عيب في ذلك-



*بالنسبة للمكان فسارد بالتفصيل لاحقا
اما عن معنى كلمة ادنى فقد اثبت من المعاجم العربية انه لا يأتى بمعنى اخفض*


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

أرجو منك نقل الموضوع بأكمله الى قسم الاسلاميات أولا ثم لدي لك مفاجآت ان شاء الله


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



دمار المشركين قال:


> أرجو منك نقل الموضوع بأكمله الى قسم الاسلاميات أولا ثم لدي لك مفاجآت ان شاء الله



*افتح الموضوع بالعنوان الذى تحبه فى قسم الاسلاميات لكن لن يتم نقل هذا الموضوع لانه اصلا فى المسيحيات.*


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

ردا على القول
"عن انس بن مالك قال: اختلفوا في القران . . . حتى اقتتل الغلمان والمعلمون ، فبلغ ذلك عثمان بن عفان فقال: عندي تكذبون به وتلحنون فيه،000يا أصحاب محمد كتاب فضائل القرآن باب جمع القرآن (8/626) ح 4987"
أولا الحديث محال أن يكون واردا في أحد الصحيحين(و هما المرجعان المعتمدان للأحاديث النبوية الشريفة)
ثانيا حتى لو كان صحيحا-و هذا من المحال- فأنا قصدت الاختلاف في الآية المعنية لا في القرآن عموما
ردا على قولك
"نحن نؤمن ان الله واحد وان له ثلاثة اقانيم......

الآب هو الذات الالهية
الابن هو الكلمة اى العقل الالهى وهو السيد المسيح
الروح القدس وهو روح الله"

وهذا ما ينفي ألوهية المسيح بذاته-بجعله مجرد جزء من الله-


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

يبدو أنني سأغادر الآن 
الملتقى غدا ان شاء الله
طابت ليلتك
و السلام عليكم


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



دمار المشركين قال:


> وهذا ما ينفي ألوهية المسيح بذاته-بجعله مجرد جزء من الله-



*لا يوجد شىء اسمه جزء من الله لان الله لا يتجزأ.
ولو حضرتك كنت استوعبت كلامى لعلمت انه يؤكد الوهية المسيح لان الاب هو الله والمسيح هو الله والروح القدس هو الله, وذلك مثلما ان ذات فلان هو فلان وعقل فلان هو فلان وروح فلان هو فلان.*


----------



## Basilius (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



> الآب هو الذات الالهية
> الابن هو الكلمة اى العقل الالهى وهو السيد المسيح
> الروح القدس وهو روح الله"
> 
> وهذا ما ينفي ألوهية المسيح بذاته-بجعله مجرد جزء من الله-




*اللة ليس مجزا 
وليس بالمادة لكي يجزا *


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

ردا على القول
"لا يوجد شىء اسمه جزء من الله لان الله لا يتجزأ"

كيف تدعي أن الله لا يتجزأ و قبل قليل كنت تقول لي أن الله=3أقانيم
أرجو التوضيح المقنع


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



دمار المشركين قال:


> ردا على القول
> "لا يوجد شىء اسمه جزء من الله لان الله لا يتجزأ"
> 
> كيف تدعي أن الله لا يتجزأ و قبل قليل كنت تقول لي أن الله=3أقانيم
> أرجو التوضيح المقنع



*هل عندما اقول ان لك ذات وعقل وروح يعنى ذلك انك مجزأ؟
ام تظل شخصا واحدا؟*


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

ردا على قولك
"هل عندما اقول ان لك ذات وعقل وروح يعنى ذلك انك مجزأ؟
ام تظل شخصا واحدا؟ "
أقول
طبعا لا
و لكن عقلي و ذاتي وروحي في مكان واحد الذي هو جسدي
لكن في موضوعنا هذا ..المسيح في مكان...الله في مكان و الروح القدس في مكان آخر فكيف يعقل أن هؤلاء الثلاثة يصبحون واحدا...أرجو أنك فهمت قصدي هذه المرة


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



دمار المشركين قال:


> ردا على قولك
> "هل عندما اقول ان لك ذات وعقل وروح يعنى ذلك انك مجزأ؟
> ام تظل شخصا واحدا؟ "
> أقول
> ...



*من قال ان المسيح فى مكان والله فى مكان والروح القدس فى مكان اخر؟؟؟؟

ثم كيف يكون اصلا المسيح والروح القدس فى مكان والله فى مكان اخر اذا كان المسيح هو الله والروح القدس هو الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

ردا على القول
"من قال ان المسيح فى مكان والله فى مكان والروح القدس فى مكان اخر؟؟؟؟
ثم كيف يكون اصلا المسيح والروح القدس فى مكان والله فى مكان اخر اذا كان المسيح هو الله والروح القدس هو الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ "

أقول:
تعني أن الله نزل الى الأرض بنفسه؟؟؟؟؟؟
-و هنا تدخل تناقضات كثيرة حاشا أن أذكرها في حق الله تعالى أرجو أنك فهمتها و فهمت قصدي و الا فلابأس بذكرها بعد أن أستغفر الله-


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

*لا يوجد اى تناقضات فى عقيدتنا وانما هو سؤ فهم منك اود ان اعرفه لاصححه لك.

بداية هل تتفق معى ان الله قادر على كل شىء بما فى ذلك التجسد؟
وهل تتفق معى ان الله غير محدود لا بالمكان ولا يالزمان وذلك يفيد ان الله يستطيع ان يتواجد باكثر من مكان؟

لو تتفق معى فى هذا نكون قد قربنا وجهات النظر كثيرا*


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

ردا على قولك
"بداية هل تتفق معى ان الله قادر على كل شىء بما فى ذلك التجسد؟
وهل تتفق معى ان الله غير محدود لا بالمكان ولا يالزمان وذلك يفيد ان الله يستطيع ان يتواجد باكثر من مكان؟"

طبعا الله قادر على كل شيء و لكن بالنسبة للتواجد في كل مكان فهذا ما لا أتفق معك فيه

و سيرد التفصيل لاحقا لا تقلق
أراك لاحقا


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

*اذا كنت تنفى قدرة الله على التواجد باكثر من مكان فانت بذلك تنفى ان الله غير محدود وتعتبره مخلوق عادى يحده المكان!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fredyyy (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

*دمار*

*كان يجب أن تسمي نفسك بّناء أو إصلاح أو مساعدة أو تغيير أو تنوير

لكي تكون قريب الى قلوب من تتكلم إليهم

عندي حق في ذلك اليس كذلك !!!!

المهم :

الله مميز دون انفصال 

لأننا نقول في النهاية إله واحد آمين

الله كُلّي القدرة :
فهو يعتني بالنملة ويحمل الكرة الارضية بكلمته

الله كلي التواجد:
فأنت تجده في بيتك وفي عملك وفي أسفارك
وتجده أيضاَ على سطح القمر إذا ذهبت هناك

الله كلي العلم:
فهو يعرف أفكارك وأفكاري
يعرف ميولك وميولي*

*مكتوب:*
يو 1:48 
*** *قال له نثنائيل من اين تعرفني.اجاب يسوع وقال له.قبل ان دعاك فيلبس وانت تحت التينة رأيت*ك ***

*فالرب يسوع المسيح يعرف كل شئ 
وقادر على كل شئ ويعلم كل شئ

إني به لمسرور وله أسجد بفرح*


----------



## Basilius (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



دمار المشركين قال:


> ردا على القول
> "من قال ان المسيح فى مكان والله فى مكان والروح القدس فى مكان اخر؟؟؟؟
> ثم كيف يكون اصلا المسيح والروح القدس فى مكان والله فى مكان اخر اذا كان المسيح هو الله والروح القدس هو الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ "
> 
> ...



*لاحظ انك تتكلم عن الاقانيم دة اولا 
ثانيا نحن نؤمن ان اللة غير محدود نهائيا .... وكون انة غير محدود فهذا لا يتعارض مع وجودة في كل الاماكن في نفس الوقت بكامل لاهوتة ... فلا تقيس المسئلة او تتخيلها كبشر لا يمكنة ان يوجد في اكثر من مكان بكاملة .... فهذا لا يليق مع اللة لاننا قلنا مسبقا ان اللة ليس بالمادة .... 
فرجاء لاتطبق القدرة البشرية او المحدودية البشرية في الحكم على الله 


فاللة واحد لاهوت واحد جوهر واحد ولا يتجزا او ينقسم او ناتج من اتحاد ثلاثة اجزاء 
لاننا اذا قلنا على الاقانيم اجزاء فبذلك نحن نحيد عن الايمان المسيحي .... 
هذا الالة ليس فكرة او مجرد ايمان فقط 
فهو موجود بذاتة و هذا الوجود هو يرمز لة اقنوميا بالاب 
ناطق بكلمتة و فكرة و عقلة وحكمتة 0 فهو ليس شىء موجودا و خلاص ) و هذة الكلمة او الفكر الناطق يرمز لة اقنوميا بالابن 
وحي بروحة السرمدية الغير محدودة و يرمز لة اقنوميا بالروح القدس *


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

ردا على الأخ christian
"اذا كنت تنفى قدرة الله على التواجد باكثر من مكان فانت بذلك تنفى ان الله غير محدود وتعتبره مخلوق عادى يحده المكان!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "
وباضافة العزيز الأخ avadacadavra
"لاننا قلنا مسبقا ان اللة ليس بالمادة "

أقول

الله ليس بالمادة....و الله ليس مخلوق عادي يحده المكان....هذا صحيح
و لكن ألا يعني هذا أن يسوع المسيح ليس الها بما أنه مادة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أم
أليس تجسد الله في شخص المسيح يجعله محدودا مثله مثل أي بشر؟؟؟؟؟؟

هذا من جهة

من جهة أخرى لاحظت قول الأخ avada cadavra
"فلا تقيس المسئلة او تتخيلها كبشر لا يمكنة ان يوجد في اكثر من مكان بكاملة "
و هذا يعني أن يسوع المسيح اما ليس الها ..أو...يسوع المسيح اله محدود التواجد -بطبيعته البشرية-
و هنا أعود الى الرد الأول للأخ christian
"بداية هل تتفق معى ان الله قادر على كل شىء بما فى ذلك التجسد؟
وهل تتفق معى ان الله غير محدود لا بالمكان ولا يالزمان وذلك يفيد ان الله يستطيع ان يتواجد باكثر من مكان؟"
أليس هناك تناقض واضح بين العبارتين:
اذا كان الله يتجسد على هيئة بشر(يسوع) فهذا بالضرورة ينفي امكانية تواجده بأكثر من مكان في نفس الوقت.....و من جهة أخرى تقولون بعد كل هذا أن الله متواجد في كل مكان ...والله لا يحق لكم هذا ...فهذا تناقض صريح و واضح وضوح الشمس


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

ردا على fredyyy
"دمار

كان يجب أن تسمي نفسك بّناء أو إصلاح أو مساعدة أو تغيير أو تنوير

لكي تكون قريب الى قلوب من تتكلم إليهم

عندي حق في ذلك اليس كذلك !!!!"""

أقول

هل أخافتك الكلمة؟

ألم تر الهجمات الصريحة على الاسلام السمح في هذا المنتدى؟

هل تريد أن ندخل معا في نقاش حول السماحة و الوحشية في كلا الدينين؟

ان كنت تريد فأنا مستعد كل الاستعداد للنقاش فقط أنتظر ردك


----------



## Basilius (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



دمار المشركين قال:


> ردا على الأخ christian
> "اذا كنت تنفى قدرة الله على التواجد باكثر من مكان فانت بذلك تنفى ان الله غير محدود وتعتبره مخلوق عادى يحده المكان!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "
> وباضافة العزيز الأخ avadacadavra
> "لاننا قلنا مسبقا ان اللة ليس بالمادة "
> ...



*انا لا ارى اي وجة للتناقض بين مداخلتي و بين مداخلة العزيز كريستيان نايت 
و ياريت عندما تقول ان هناك تناقض بين مداخلتين يبقى تقتبسهم كاملين و ليس اجزاء مقتطفة فقط 
لان الكلام مبني على بعضة 
انت تقيس المسئلة على قدرات البشر بانهم لا يمكن ان يوجدوا في اكثر من مكان بكاملهم 
اما الله فحاشا ان يكون كذلك ..... ما اقصدة انة عندما تجسد الله في جسد المسيح ( اللة الغير منظور ) كان يملىء كل الوجود ايضا بكامل لاهوتةايضا فلا نقول ان وجود الكلمة انحسر في الجسد فهذا لا يليق و في نفس الوقت تجسدت الكلمة بكامل اللاهوت في جسد السيد المسيح  .... و ايضا كان لاهوت المسيح كاملا جوهريا 
وكان موجود ايضا في اي مكان و كل مكان .... فنحن لا نؤمن ان الله انحسر في جسد لان اللة لا ينحسر وفي نفس الوقت لاهوت المسيح كان كاملا جوهريا 
فهل ترى ان هذا صعب على الله ؟؟؟
ارجو ان لا يتم اقتطاف النصوص *


----------



## دمار المشركين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

ردا على قولك
"اما الله فحاشا ان يكون كذلك ..... ما اقصدة انة عندما تجسد الله في جسد المسيح ( اللة الغير منظور ) كان يملىء كل الوجود ايضا بكامل لاهوتةايضا فلا نقول ان وجود الكلمة انحسر في الجسد فهذا لا يليق و في نفس الوقت تجسدت الكلمة بكامل اللاهوت في جسد السيد المسيح .... و ايضا كان لاهوت المسيح كاملا جوهريا 
وكان موجود ايضا في اي مكان و كل مكان .... فنحن لا نؤمن ان الله انحسر في جسد لان اللة لا ينحسر وفي نفس الوقت لاهوت المسيح كان كاملا جوهريا 
فهل ترى ان هذا صعب على الله ؟؟؟
"

أقول:

أولا لم أفهم بعض العبارات بكاملها و اسمح لي أن أقول لك أنه ينقصها بعض التنظيم-أرجو أن لا تغضب من ملاحظتي و لكن أنصحك باعادة قراءة ما كتبته بنفسك و بتمهل و ستعرف ان كان بامكان أحد فهمه جيدا أم لا-

ثانيا:

ردا على
"فهل ترى ان هذا صعب على الله ؟؟؟""

أقول
رغم أنني لا أعرف جيدا ما الذي قصدته بقولك عبا على الله....فانني أقول لك أنا نفسي أن الله قادر على كل شيء....و لكن في رأيك ....هل يرضى الله لنفسه أن يصبح له شكل بشر مثل البشر الذين خلقهم بنفسه؟؟؟
....بل و هل يرضى فوق ذلك أن يصلب على يد بشر خلقهم بنفسه؟؟؟؟.....محال هذا بالله عليك يا أخي ألا ترى الأمر متناقضا الآن بوضوح أرجوك؟


----------



## Basilius (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*



> أولا لم أفهم بعض العبارات بكاملها و اسمح لي أن أقول لك أنه ينقصها بعض التنظيم-أرجو أن لا تغضب من ملاحظتي و لكن أنصحك باعادة قراءة ما كتبته بنفسك و بتمهل و ستعرف ان كان بامكان أحد فهمه جيدا أم لا-


 
*لا يا عزيزي *
*انا كلامي منظم و بعدين دول كانوا كام سطر يعني مش معضلة كبيرة *
*و اذا كان كلامي غير منظم فاطلب راي صديقي كريستيان نايت اذا كنت كتبت بطريقة غير منظمة ام لا *



> يرضى الله لنفسه أن يصبح له شكل بشر مثل البشر الذين خلقهم بنفسه؟؟؟


هذة الكلمات اعتقد انها نابعة من سوء الفهم 
*يا عزيزي الله ليس لة شكل بشر ولا يد ولا زراع ولا لهاة ولا اضراس *
*اللة غير محدود روحا سرمديا فوق المادة *
*اللاهوت لم يصير بشرا يا عزيزي او لم يصير ناسوتا *
*فالله تجسد اي اتخذ ناسوتا ( بلا خطية ) و اتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت اتحادا بغير امتزاج ولا اختلاط ولا تغيير ولا طغيان طبيعة على اخرى .... و للمرة الثانية اللاهوت لم يتحول الى بشر *



> بل و هل يرضى فوق ذلك أن يصلب على يد بشر خلقهم بنفسه؟؟؟؟


*عزيزي الصلب و الفداء لم يكن جبرا على الله ... بل من فرط محبتة للبشر و فرط عدلة بوجوب حكم الخطية الازلي ضد كل طبيعة فاسدة خاطئة *
*فلم يكن هذا الا بارادة اللة و تدبيرة وفرط محبتة .*


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

*اعتقد رد افادا وضح كل شىء بصورة منظمة ولو فى حاجة لسه مش فاهمها يا دمار فحدد النقطة اللى مش فاهمها.

احب اضيف كمان ان التجسد الالهى ليس معناه ان الله صار محدودا يا دمار, فنحن لا نقول ابدا ان اللاهوت انحسر فى الجسد وانما نقول انه اتحد بالجسد فهو اتحاد وليس انحسار ولا احتواء يا دمار.*


----------



## fredyyy (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة بسيطة لاخواننا المسيحيين*

*هل أخافتك الكلمة؟

ولماذا أخاف والمسيح قال :
 يو 14:27 
***  سلاما اترك لكم.سلامي اعطيكم.ليس كما يعطي العالم اعطيكم انا.لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب ***

هل تريد أن ندخل معا في نقاش حول السماحة و الوحشية في كلا الدينين؟

النقاش غير مفيد مع شخص ينوي التدمير ولا مجال للمقارنة 
لأنه كما علت السماء عن الارض هكذا المسيحية عن غيرها
على فكرة المسيحية هي روح وحياة وليست .....

ان كنت تريد فأنا مستعد كل الاستعداد للنقاش فقط أنتظر ردك

الإستفهام عن خير بكثير عن النقاش فيه
فأنت في المدرسة تسمع الدرس من استاذك ولا تناقشه فيه

لقد تكلمت عن الجزء الأول من المشركة 
ولم تتكلم عن الجزء الثاني منها 
رجاء الرد*


----------

